# Aegis Pro reliability?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I finally did it, I put my Kimber (9mm version) in layaway yesterday but now I have second thoughts. I was all excitied untill I told a few friends and they said, is it dependable, how often are you gonna have to send it in to get it fixed, one friend even said a LGD/Gun smith said he has three in his store and he likes them because he doesn't get paid to work on his own guns. This really caught me off guard and really made me :smt076. I don't know if they know something that I don't or if they are just hatin on me. I've never had a problem with my Pro CDP and my friends have even shot it. They have installed that little bit of doubt and now i'm second guessing myself. Should I be worried, or say the heck with it, if it breaks Kimber will fix it. I wanted a 9mm in a 1911 platform and thought this would be a good one. Thanks for any info good or bad.


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

IMO Kimber makes some great pistols. Personally don't have any experience with the 9mm 1911's, only have owned a Pro Carry II and Stainless II in 45. I did have to send the Pro Carry to Kimber once due to having issues loading hallow point, but their customer support was great and fixed the issue. The Stainless II has been perfect from day one. Found another thread more geared to 9mm's though... Kimber 9mm Reliability? - 1911Forum
Hope this helps.


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

I also looked at 1911 9mm pistols, read all the stuff I could fine. There seems to be some posts out there about Kimbers of late and LGS having problems getting pistols from Kimber. I have a Pro Carry II in 45 that has been trouble free outof the box. But I didnt want to wait to order a Kimber So I bought my first Springfield! I got the EMP 9mm. WOW what a nice gun 500 rounds out of it so far and all trouble free! Now I'm glad I didnt wait.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I have had my Aegis Ultra II for over a year now and has not given me one minute of grief,over 700 rounds and not a malfunction to date,and a lot of the ammo I shoot is my own cast reloads in 147 grain.

















and pretty darned accurate for a 3 inch barrel


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Many people who buy mini-pistols don't know how to shoot them, and their bad technique causes malfunctions that they attribute to the pistols.
Tiny, short-barrelled guns work best in the hands of very experienced shooters. Other people will experience problems.


----------

